# CUBASE: how to insert an effect to a midi track



## Ronnyn (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everybody, i need help about something:

I want insert a fx track to midi channel in cubase for control a fx., but i want use the efect when i want,
But that works only when I want, for example i insert a piano in midi channel with some vst.. then i want in sec 45 put a delay and stop in 50 with some fade in and fade out .. and after same so on...

i hope you all understand me.. thank you .

PD: i dont mean automate the track manual.. ( while it sounds you move the buttons and recording, i mean do it with some line control for put less or more fx )


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 19, 2014)

You can not insert an effect to a midi track. You need to:

1) Insert the effect to the instrument track that the midi track is associated with (will affect all midi tracks that the instrument track associated with)

or

2) Render the midi data to audio, and insert your effect on that audio track.

Cheers.


----------



## Ronnyn (Feb 19, 2014)

Mm you mean i should link the instrument track to vst? well... is not nice about audio because then you cant edit after the notes...

But anyway i will try .. thank you very kind .. .


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 19, 2014)

Ronnyn @ Wed Feb 19 said:


> Mm you mean i should link the instrument track to vst?



Sorry, I dont understand that terminology. When you load a VI in the Instr. Rack (F11), an Instr. track is created. That VI is linked to that track. When you create a MIDI track, and route it to that VI you just loaded, that MIDI track is now associated with that Instr. track. It is there that you would put your fx. 

BTW - there are some "fx" of sorts that you can load to a MIDI track - they are in the MIDI inserts section of the inspector. But if you are looking for real fx, like verb, eq, delay, etc - those will have to be inserted on the Instr. track.

Cheers.


----------



## Ronnyn (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes, sorry my english is not very good.. thats why i cant explain it good...

* link: route*

Well... Right now i open a instrument track.. with a vst .. and after i create a fx track with a personal effect delay, ( no includes in cubase ) .. then i link this fx channel to instrument track ..and i edit the line of volume ( this red dots ) and it works, delay stop when i close this red dots.. or grow when i want ... 

I didnt use MIDI .. .just instrument track asociated with vst, and this fx track ...

But i think that i understand you.. you mean that when you open a MIDI channel with vst asociated.. a instrument track is also there... then you should edit this fx from this instrument track and no with MIDI track .. thank you for your help. 

I hope do it fine now .


----------



## emid (Feb 19, 2014)

Check this tutorial by Alex. May be you find something you are looking after.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PQBn6DCVgs


----------



## Ronnyn (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you Emid.


----------

